# Ear Infection?



## tinyhartmouseries (Dec 30, 2010)

I have two mice with weeping, red ears, just one...I have put them on Tetracyclen and applying antibiotic ointment daily. Is there something else I should be doing? I'll take them to the vet if I have to, just wondering if the treatment was something I already have around the mouse house.
Thank you!!!


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

Have you checked for mites? Also, if they're itching, benadryl syrup has been recommended here as well.


----------



## tinyhartmouseries (Dec 30, 2010)

Mites are an option....I don't see any signs but they had them last month a little, so I'll just treat a couple more times.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

I would change the bedding, remove corn, wheat, peanuts and sunflower seeds form the diet, and be sure that the environment is not too noisy, too bright, and especially, too dusty. This includes dust from excess clutter such as clothing or books and papers, carpeting, other pets and any other source. I used to have problems with icky ears in my mousery, and I tried everything I mentioned here, plus the Benadryl, antibiotics, cortisone ointment, and while I did get about half of the meeces through it well enough, I suspect it was just that those meeces were able to fight it off better.


----------

